# amplificador BM Z 8228X quema los fusibles



## flufly (Ene 14, 2007)

Hola a todos.
me gustaria saber como puedo arreglar un amplificador que me quema los fusibles, he probado de todo, lo he desmontado, le he mirado todo y no se que puede ser. 
Es un boschman Z-8228X

Una ayudita porfi, muchas gracias.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 9, 2007)

Finales, transistores finales o C.I. quemados. Si tienes conocimientos de electrónica puedes sustituir los transistores averiados, y no sigas intentando poner fusibles, ya que puedes causar mucho mas daño. 

Si es un c.i, puedes sustituirlo completo. En tus manos esta


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 9, 2007)

No conosco ese amplificador pero si es del tipo que van enchufados puede ser que el transformador este en corto.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 10, 2007)

Imaginamos que hablas de los fusibles que se encuentran en la entrada a la fuente de alimentación del amplificador. Si funde solo el de la entrada de red es probable lo del transformador, pero no es una averia común. Comprueba la etapa final.


----------

